# a little piece of dorian yates as a reminder of him and his great training



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

thought i'd stick this vid up of dorian yates....havent seen it before...lets not forget the shadow's dominance...he reigned king for a good few years...with probably the most ripped head to toe condition out of nearly all mr.O's ever!!! (please add comments)






also a photoshoot...that shows the tremendous size and proportion this dude...dorian had the back,and those bloody calves!!!!!


----------



## leeston (May 30, 2006)

ahhhh temple before they painted it white!!!

I remember going down those steps when I worked in birmigham city centre in the early 1990's. I was aware who DY was but did not appreciate his acheivements then. I recall the place being dark and sweaty - very itimidating for a small 16 year old kid!!!


----------



## pastanchicken (Sep 29, 2008)

Dorian is an absolute legend


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

those traps are immense!


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

What did he weigh in the photo shoot-he looks a monster-even by todays standards?


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

i think it said 260 on the shoot. absolute monster.


----------



## andibeqiri (Nov 2, 2008)

train's 3.5 hours a week?

I haven't heard of this guy before this thread...is he actually so genetically advanced that he jus trains 3.5 hours a week?!?!?!?


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

Thats all i do as well. Its called HIT


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

Galtonator said:


> Thats all i do as well. Its called HIT


 dorian never did hit, just look at his blood and guts video. he did a split routine with multiple sets and multiple exercises for the same bodypart.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

This picture still boggles the mind to this day.

Unreal :thumbup1:


----------



## muscle01 (Nov 6, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> This picture still boggles the mind to this day.
> 
> Unreal :thumbup1:


I've seen this pic before & I still think it's 5ucking incredible. :thumbup1:


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> dorian never did hit, just look at his blood and guts video. he did a split routine with multiple sets and multiple exercises for the same bodypart.


i watched the dvd and read his book. Dorians version was HIT just with a few more warm ups. I f you look properly he only does 1 working set per exercise the rest are warm ups.


----------



## toxo (Mar 11, 2008)

most poeple do only 1 work set, i mean he his second to lost set was like 80% of his last set whch is hardly a warm up


----------



## donggle (Aug 28, 2007)

andibeqiri said:


> train's 3.5 hours a week?
> 
> I haven't heard of this guy before this thread...is he actually so genetically advanced that he jus trains 3.5 hours a week?!?!?!?


think about it, if you go the gym 4 times per week and spend an hour in there, your only doing 4 hours...


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Excellent vid, think i'll watch it again:thumb:


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

Jesus the mans a monster.....respect!!!


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

awesome vids


----------



## xzx (Jun 6, 2008)

Dorian was a monster and a legend I can agree with that. But............ and i'll be hammered for this by an army of his fans, despite being huge his mid section was too blocky and takes away from the typical symmetrical, aesthetique look, that many people will or or in my opinion connect with a beautifully crafted olympian.

But its only my my opinion so i'm not saying i'm right......


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

the photo shoot vid is amazing, the movement of muscle from resting to flexing is almost special effect in look.

It's increadable what he achieved in growth..... looks like another species


----------



## andibeqiri (Nov 2, 2008)

estfna said:


> think about it, if you go the gym 4 times per week and spend an hour in there, your only doing 4 hours...


you've got a point there my friend.


----------

